# Type 1 diabetes protein shake/weight gainer use advice?



## Courtz (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi I am wanting to start the gym again(first time since being diagnosed) and was wondering how does it all work with exercise,using a weight gainer/protein shake use I.e can I take it? Will I have to inject insulin as usual or?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi there. As with a lot of things to do with diabetes it depends really but depending on how many carbs are in your shake then you will need to inject for it.  You will also need to consider the impact of any exercise on your blood glucose levels.    Aerobic and anaerobic exercise will affect blood glucose differently.  Anaerobic exercise will often raise blood glucose levels, certainly when you first start and that's is something else to factor in.  I often have protein shakes at the end of my bike rides - my blood glucose is usually dropping at the point and the shakes are only 10g carbs so I don't normally inject for them.  Some of the protein shakes are high in sugar which I would avoid.  A bit of trial and error is involved and lots of testing.  It sounds a lot to take in but don't let it put you off and good luck.

Runsweet is a great site and has lots of guidance on T1 and sports and exercise including gym.


----------

